# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  what kind of character should i make?

## FabulousFizban

I'm starting a new campaign. staring at level 3 in a post-apocalyptic low magic modern setting. no other restrictions really. no idea what to play and am open to suggestions, the wilder the better. so what do you think playground, what should i run?

----------


## Leon

Look at some art on your choice of image resource and see what inspires you and what you think it could be.

----------


## Particle_Man

Low magic as in not many powerful magic items or low magic as in no pc clerics, druids, bards, wizards, etc.?

Anyhow something about post-apocalyptic suggests warlock to me but that is just a gut thing.

----------


## Unoriginal

> I'm starting a new campaign. staring at level 3 in a post-apocalyptic low magic modern setting. no other restrictions really. no idea what to play and am open to suggestions, the wilder the better. so what do you think playground, what should i run?



Beast Barbarian or Monk,?

----------


## sambojin

old-or-new-Kobold BM dexxy Fighter. Can't go wrong.

Maneuvering Attack, Trip Attack and Brace. Have 2 shortswords, a short bow, a whip, and some daggers. Buy sunglasses with a head-strap. Profit!

Choose your fighting style, but Dueling, Interception, Superior Technique (more non-magic gimmicks! Maybe menacing for frighten?), or Archery are your best bets.

(And buy some armour and a shield. The best ones you can. Maybe also take a cantrip if you're a new-Kobold, just to screw with the low magic setting. Probably something infinitely useful like Minor Illusion or Mage Hand or Prestidigitation. Insane to-hit with old-Kobold and a set of sunglasses is a thing too, assuming your not the only frontliner in the party)

((If it wasn't "low magic", I'd just say Firbolg Moon Druid. I say that a lot here. It's just so much low-level magic....))

----------


## animorte

As with all things of this nature, it helps to balance out the party a little bit. If you know what others are playing, that helps. If not, theres no problem.

For the low-magic, my first thought would be a Monk. For post-apocolyptic, I lean more toward Ranger.

Ha, why not both?

----------


## Particle_Man

As for out there, I had fun when a permissive dm let me play a skeleton (as per the npc skeleton mods in the dungeon masters guide) berserker barbarian.  No fatigue/exhaustion made that fun.

----------


## Maan

A Mercy Monk?
It's very versatile, with both high damage and great healing capabilities. Even more interesting if magic is in short supply.
Also, I think the subclass love for masks just fits a creep-ish post-apocalyptic character!

----------


## Bobthewizard

If you are still allowed to play a full caster, an Aberrant mind sorcerer would fit this setting well. Its power comes from some creepy unknown source, and then if you need to hide your casting, you can use the subtle enchantment ability or just take subtle metamagic.

----------


## RogueJK

Artificer could be perfect for a low magic post-apocalyptic setting.

It's not magic... It's technology.

You get to be the stereotypical "Mad Max wasteland scavenger", cobbling together useful stuff from whatever bits and bobs you can scrounge up.

----------


## FabulousFizban

> Low magic as in not many powerful magic items or low magic as in no pc clerics, druids, bards, wizards, etc.?
> 
> Anyhow something about post-apocalyptic suggests warlock to me but that is just a gut thing.


so i talked it over with the DM and he said stick to half-casters if I want to go the magic  route. few magic items as well. He is used to running Call of Cthulhu, so... yeah.

----------


## Unoriginal

> so i talked it over with the DM and he said stick to half-casters if I want to go the magic  route. few magic items as well. He is used to running Call of Cthulhu, so... yeah.


I would def go Monk, in that case.

----------


## Nidgit

> If you are still allowed to play a full caster, an Aberrant mind sorcerer would fit this setting well. Its power comes from some creepy unknown source, and then if you need to hide your casting, you can use the subtle enchantment ability or just take subtle metamagic.


Seconding this. Maybe you were exposed to radiation or whatever and now you keep developing weird new powers.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> I'm starting a new campaign. staring at level 3 in a post-apocalyptic low magic modern setting. no other restrictions really. no idea what to play and am open to suggestions, the wilder the better. so what do you think playground, what should i run?


 How many people in the party?

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> I would def go Monk, in that case.


 Cool video, thanks.  :Small Smile: 

I was going to recommend Sun Soul or Mercy monk.

----------


## spacedog

How about a Triton celestial tomelock? They keep their face and hands wrapped up like a leper, since they dont know how acceptable their appearance is in public. People might suspect they are mutated (assuming post-apocalypse has mutants, not given much to go on) or has a disease, but really they are charismatic and cautious. When you start at 3rd you have your book of shadows already, so possibly take Primal Savagery to make their appearance all shark-like when being aggressive or intimidating.

----------

